# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема в 172 и 517 релизе

## iAGS

После обновления возникла следующая проблема.

Берем документ "Начисление Зарплаты" (за март, апрель, май, к примеру). Перепроводим его. После перепроводим "Закрытие месяца".

Смотрим ОСВ или "Начисленные налоги с ФОТ" и в ПФР у нас ничего не попадает?

Что случилось?

В настройках сотрудника все ОК (галочка "Не взимать" не стоит), в "Операции - Справочники - Тарифы стразовых взносов" все также проставлено. "Значения периодических реквизитов" выставляется текущим числом, меняю на 01.01.2010 - "Сохранить" - правда все равно не меняется.

В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## svetik_svetiko

C такой проблемой вчера столкнулась в УСН 172 релиз. Решила очень просто: в справочнике "Виды начислений" поставила ВСЕ галочки. Начислять ТФОМС, ФФОМС, ФСС и прочее. Начали нормально начисляться налоги. И не все подряд, а только пенсионные взносы, т.к. это упрошенка. Косяк разработчиков судя по всему

----------


## gfulk

Такая проблема во всех последних релизах. Здесь уже поднималась. Процедура ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов (как-то так) в глобальном модуле. Можно номер строки назвать, если нужно. Решается заменой двух "ИЛИ" на "И" в строке 12507 (для общей системы)

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 1 секунду_
З.Ы. Естественно, быстро решается и на глазок. В правильности убедитесь потом, после очередного обновления

----------


## Марина2009

> C такой проблемой вчера столкнулась в УСН 172 релиз. Решила очень просто: в справочнике "Виды начислений" поставила ВСЕ галочки. Начислять ТФОМС, ФФОМС, ФСС и прочее. Начали нормально начисляться налоги. И не все подряд, а только пенсионные взносы, т.к. это упрошенка. Косяк разработчиков судя по всему



И это тоже не помогло :(((

----------


## лека007

это форменная катастрофа
в 517 изменила я или/или на и/и
но не помогло
в обще больше взносы не считает
и в справочнике "тарифы страховых взносов", когда проставляешь тариф, он опять его обнуляет

----------


## svetik_svetiko

> это форменная катастрофа
> в 517 изменила я или/или на и/и
> но не помогло
> в обще больше взносы не считает
> и в справочнике "тарифы страховых взносов", когда проставляешь тариф, он опять его обнуляет


Вы тариф проставляете в константах? Это реквизит периодический и лучше там его указывать, тогда ничего не вылетает. И проверьте справочник "Тарифы страховых взносов" (справочники --- налоги --- тарифы...)

----------


## Alexerg

> это форменная катастрофа
> в 517 изменила я или/или на и/и
> но не помогло
> в обще больше взносы не считает
> и в справочнике "тарифы страховых взносов", когда проставляешь тариф, он опять его обнуляет


Проставлять надо не в самом справочнике. В справочнике "тарифы страховых взносов" нажмите кнопку "История(F5)", выбираете нужный вам тариф и вводите проценты на 01.01.2010.

----------


## aboema

Организация на вмененке. Пропали все начисления ПФР.

После правки строки 12507:
Если ((ВР.ПФР = 0) ИЛИ (ВР.ЕСН_ФСС = 0) ИЛИ (ВР.ЕСН_ФОМС = 0)) И (ВР.ВидДохода.Код <> "2300") И (Найти("4000,4600,3010,3020,2800,2900,2400,26  40,1010",ВР.ВидДохода.Код) = 0) Тогда //кроме больничных и "не объектов"
на 
Если ((ВР.ПФР = 0) *И* (ВР.ЕСН_ФСС = 0) *И* (ВР.ЕСН_ФОМС = 0)) И (ВР.ВидДохода.Код <> "2300") И (Найти("4000,4600,3010,3020,2800,2900,2400,26  40,1010",ВР.ВидДохода.Код) = 0) Тогда //кроме больничных и "не объектов"
все восстановилось. Спасибо gfulk

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

Друзья!
Подскажите такое же волшебное решение для УСН, релиз 172! А то пропадаем без перс.учета!
Но если можно - описать для чайника - подробно по шагам. :)

----------


## gfulk

> Друзья!
> Подскажите такое же волшебное решение для УСН, релиз 172! А то пропадаем без перс.учета!
> Но если можно - описать для чайника - подробно по шагам. :)


Решение-костыль приведено на пост выше. Запускаете конфигуратор, меню конфигурация/открыть конфигурацию. Меню действия/глобальный модуль. Ищите процедуру ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов. В ней ищите вышеприведенную строку и меняйте ИЛИ на И. Это работало везде, где я пробовал. Нашел путем сопоставления отличий между текущим и предыдущим релизом, где все работало

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

> Решение-костыль приведено на пост выше. Запускаете конфигуратор, меню конфигурация/открыть конфигурацию. Меню действия/глобальный модуль. Ищите процедуру ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов. В ней ищите вышеприведенную строку и меняйте ИЛИ на И. Это работало везде, где я пробовал. Нашел путем сопоставления отличий между текущим и предыдущим релизом, где все работало


Увы. У меня не сработало.

_Добавлено через 44 секунды_



> Решение-костыль приведено на пост выше. Запускаете конфигуратор, меню конфигурация/открыть конфигурацию. Меню действия/глобальный модуль. Ищите процедуру ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов. В ней ищите вышеприведенную строку и меняйте ИЛИ на И. Это работало везде, где я пробовал. Нашел путем сопоставления отличий между текущим и предыдущим релизом, где все работало


У меня увы не сработало

----------


## Марина2009

> Увы. У меня не сработало.
> 
> _Добавлено через 44 секунды_
> 
> 
> У меня увы не сработало



Аналогично. И тарифы все есть, и "И" все на месте. В итоге персучет готовила во внешней проге. Советую ПУ-5. Достаточно в нее выгрузить один из файлов прошлой отчетности в пфр и чуть-чуть подправить справочники. Ну и начисления ручками придется добивать. Тут уж никак иначе :( Но зато РСВ и ИС сформированы без ошибок, прошли все проверки.

----------


## rusros

Константы - "Основной тариф страховых взносов" установить с 1 января.
и "Предельная величина базы страховых взносов" тоже с 01.01.10

----------


## Марина2009

> Константы - "Основной тариф страховых взносов" установить с 1 января.
> и "Предельная величина базы страховых взносов" тоже с 01.01.10


Сделала. Безрезультатно.

----------


## Demidova83

> C такой проблемой вчера столкнулась в УСН 172 релиз. Решила очень просто: в справочнике "Виды начислений" поставила ВСЕ галочки. Начислять ТФОМС, ФФОМС, ФСС и прочее. Начали нормально начисляться налоги. И не все подряд, а только пенсионные взносы, т.к. это упрошенка. Косяк разработчиков судя по всему


Спасибо svetik_svetiko очень помогли, а то всю голову сломала.

----------


## Марина2009

> Спасибо svetik_svetiko очень помогли, а то всю голову сломала.


И это тоже пробовала. Не привело к результату...

----------


## Demidova83

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Demidova83 Посмотреть сообщение
> Спасибо svetik_svetiko очень помогли, а то всю голову сломала.
> И это тоже пробовала. Не привело к результату...


Марина а после внесения изменений вы документы пере проводили?

----------


## Марина2009

> Марина а после внесения изменений вы документы пере проводили?



Естественно.

----------


## Demidova83

Странно. У меня в одной базе  базе не стояло значение передельной величины страховых взносов равное 415000, после изменения все за работало. А по второй помогло проставление галочек в справочнике вид начислений.

----------


## Марина2009

У меня везде, где только можно, все галки и данные проставлены, даты проверены, доки перепроведены.

----------


## aboema

Для УСН строка 7316:

Если ((ВР.ОблагаетсяПФР = 0) ИЛИ (ВР.ОблагаетсяФСС = 0) ИЛИ (ВР.ОблагаетсяФОМС = 0)) и (ВР.ВидДохода.Код <> "2300") И (Найти("4000,4600,3010,3020,2800,2900,2400,26  40,1010",ВР.ВидДохода.Код) = 0) Тогда //кроме больничных

заменить на 

Если ((ВР.ОблагаетсяПФР = 0) *И* (ВР.ОблагаетсяФСС = 0) *И* (ВР.ОблагаетсяФОМС = 0)) и (ВР.ВидДохода.Код <> "2300") И (Найти("4000,4600,3010,3020,2800,2900,2400,26  40,1010",ВР.ВидДохода.Код) = 0) Тогда //кроме больничных

если  не сработало, тогда надо копать в другом месте :(

_Добавлено через 20 минут 19 секунд_
Еще одна ошибка обнаружена в отчете "Подготовка сведений для ПФР".
При открытии отчета показывает "1 полугодие" (при этом рабочая дата 02.08.2010, дата отчета 02.08.2010). Отчет заполняется не правильно. Уволенные сотрудников за 1 полугодие отсутствуют. Если сменить период, строка периода вообще пропадает.
Решение: Поставил рабочую дата 02.07.2010, открыл отчет, дату отчета поставил 02.08.2010.
Отчет заполнился правильно. Все сдано.

----------


## Марина2009

НЕ СРАБОТАЛО! 
У меня уже шальная мысль, хотья и не программер, но думаю, может тупо скопировать весь текст глобального модуля в работающей базе (есть у меня нулевая 170 релиза) в неработающую...

----------


## дуня

Была та же беда. Все решилось заменой. Для УСН номер строки в глобальном модуле = *7316*, а текст начинается с



> Если ((ВР.ОблагаетсяПФР = 0) ИЛИ (ВР.ОблагаетсяФСС = 0) ИЛИ (ВР.ОблагаетсяФОМС = 0))


Но для одной традиционки не сработало. В нередактируемом справочнике "Виды доходов" не было кода 2000 под оплату труда. Лечится переносом файла *SC40430.DBF* из другой конфы с последующей переиндексацией.

----------


## Марина2009

Низкий поклон одному опытному программисту, решил мне-таки вопрос. И дело ведь яйца выеденного не стоило. Оказывается, значения константы при нажатии на них правой клавишей мышки выдают свою историю!!! А т.к. страховой тариф и его макс. значение я ввела буквально недели 2-3 назад, то разумеется, история значения стоит не 01/01/2010, а много позже! 
В качестве благодарности готова рекомендовать вышеупомянутого специалиста всем желающим.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

http://forums.kuban.ru/forum/viewtop...8&pf=2&all=all

----------


## юлия якимова

Релиз 515 Бухгалтерия Проф. Есть проблема: Считается НДФЛ правильно (с вычетами), а в форму 1-НДФЛ вычеты не беруться, в разделе 6 "Исчисленный" и "Удержанный" не совпадают. Кто разобрался, помогите пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Марина2009

> Релиз 515 Бухгалтерия Проф. Есть проблема: Считается НДФЛ правильно (с вычетами), а в форму 1-НДФЛ вычеты не беруться, в разделе 6 "Исчисленный" и "Удержанный" не совпадают. Кто разобрался, помогите пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!


Аналогичная проблема в 177 релизе УСНбазовой. Собралась готовить отчеты по 2-ндфл, стала заполнять 1-ндфл карточки, и на всех сотрах в строке вычетов вместо 1 стоит 2 (т.е. не предоставляются). При этом в программе, в ведомостях все считалось правильно. 

Помогите, пожалуйста, знатоки!

_Добавлено через 1 час 44 минуты 29 секунд_



> Релиз 515 Бухгалтерия Проф. Есть проблема: Считается НДФЛ правильно (с вычетами), а в форму 1-НДФЛ вычеты не беруться, в разделе 6 "Исчисленный" и "Удержанный" не совпадают. Кто разобрался, помогите пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!



Посмотрите в видах вычетов (это в диалоговом окне на каждого сотрудника), чтобы номера стандартных вычетов были обязательно проставлены на 2007, 2008 и 2009 г.

Я так решила проблему, сразу в 1-ндфл стали учитываться все вычеты. Удачи!

----------

